# dhclient cluttering logs with errors since upgrade



## jem (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi forum.

I've just updated my router+firewall system from 11.3-RELEASE to 12.1-RELEASE and the newer dhclient(8) version in base is now logging two errors to /var/log/messages every time it renews the lease on the WAN interface every 30 minutes:


```
Dec 11 11:02:56 gateway dhclient[868]: unknown dhcp option value 0xf2
Dec 11 11:02:56 gateway dhclient[868]: unknown dhcp option value 0xf3
Dec 11 11:32:56 gateway dhclient[868]: unknown dhcp option value 0xf2
Dec 11 11:32:56 gateway dhclient[868]: unknown dhcp option value 0xf3
Dec 11 12:02:56 gateway dhclient[868]: unknown dhcp option value 0xf2
Dec 11 12:02:56 gateway dhclient[868]: unknown dhcp option value 0xf3
Dec 11 12:32:56 gateway dhclient[868]: unknown dhcp option value 0xf2
Dec 11 12:32:56 gateway dhclient[868]: unknown dhcp option value 0xf3
Dec 11 13:02:56 gateway dhclient[868]: unknown dhcp option value 0xf2
Dec 11 13:02:56 gateway dhclient[868]: unknown dhcp option value 0xf3
Dec 11 13:32:56 gateway dhclient[868]: unknown dhcp option value 0xf2
Dec 11 13:32:56 gateway dhclient[868]: unknown dhcp option value 0xf3
Dec 11 14:02:56 gateway dhclient[868]: unknown dhcp option value 0xf2
Dec 11 14:02:56 gateway dhclient[868]: unknown dhcp option value 0xf3
```

Options 242 (0xf2) and 243 (0xf3) are sent by my ISP's DHCP server and contain my upstream and downstream connection speed in hex.  They're obviously custom options, but the older dhclient(8) didn't complain about them and didn't see fit to log them.

Anyone know how I can suppress logging of these, to keep the signal-to-noise ratio high in my logs?


----------

